# 2009 Big Gheenoe Rally



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Bump. This is going to be a great time. Here is a list of attendees so far. With families we have about 75 people so far. The event is open to Gheenoe owners and "friends of Custom Gheenoe/Gheen Mfg." . We would love for you to join us.

BigGheenoe
Dustin
gergheenoe
backwaterbandits
f150Screw
flyfshrmn82
Tom_in_orl
silver buffalo
ragincajin
ummBob
stalker
GASPARILLA
Joe Spoe
Buck
saltflyer
Red Sox
White Lightning
Bassboyz
Chasing Tail
SkinnyDippin
Jim Farmer
Gatorjaw
Lil'Tate
costefishnt
St. Sophie Girl
zero gravity
ssnakes
LoneRanger
Eastcoast1
shinerkiller
OSWLD
mygheenoe1
DrDan
comerplumbing
stalker
Mims
Outcast
Robert Pate


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Can't wait!!!
Gheenoe Rallys are a BLAST! 
We've been to the last four of them.
We'll be leaving early Fri. AM and should be there 
by mid-day... Looking forward to seeing everyone 
again. Dave


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

man I wish I could make it but alas I won't... 

BTW GREAT LOGO!!!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Sorry you can't make it Capt. Jan...Maybe 
next year!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm gunna be there...if only I can get my fly tying stuff with me...


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> I'm gunna be there...if only I can get my fly tying stuff with me...



Let me know and I will bring some too.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I am bringing everything that I can stuff in my UA Bag...kinda big


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Sounds good. I will bring enough to tie 3 or 4 of my go to flies.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

looks like you guys have the makings for another great rally. Have a great time and take lots of pic's.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

If I can get Internet access I will do daily updates blog style.


----------

